# any noreast events ???



## panhead (Jun 23, 2007)

i see we have quite a few new york,long island,and connecticut members on this site.now i understand that smoking and bbq up here is not as popular as it is down south or west of us but a smoking /bbq event would be fun to attend.or partisipate in if we have one locally.....are there any events for us yankees to attend without traveling for hundreds of miles ???


----------



## hank (Jun 23, 2007)

If you don't mind travelling to the Red Sox nation. There's the Phantom Gourmet BBQ event this week-end at City Hall Plaza, Boston. Should be easy to find out more info on line. As for me, don't do baseball, patiently waiting for  what goes with BBQ.....FOOTBALL!


----------



## meowey (Jun 23, 2007)

The Lake Placid, NY - I love BBQ Festival is next weekend.  It's about 8 miles from where I live.  I plan to attend!

Here is a link:

http://www.ilbbqf.com/index.php

Hope this helps!

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## smokeeater (Jun 23, 2007)

Check out this website for NorEast BBQ News & Reviews


----------



## deejaydebi (Jun 23, 2007)

Thanks for the links Guys!


----------



## rbsnwngs (Sep 19, 2007)

If this is an inapproitate post i appoligese in advance. We are having a KCBS and NEBS sanctioned event the weekend of Oct 20,21 during the Sayville fall festaville. You can contact me for more information at the following e-mail [email protected] or you can call my restaurant at 631-206-2580


----------



## shellbellc (Sep 19, 2007)

Here is a link to the Mid-Atlantic BBQ Assoc.  They have a couple of events coming up including 2 in NY...

http://www.mabbqa.com/news.html


----------

